# Felt board jack-o-lanterns



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey all,
I've been designing a set of felt board pieces for my kid to make jack-o-lanterns, cause this seems like a good use of felt boards.
Before I let my kid loose on these, I was thinking a trial run would be useful. Most of the work for me is in design, and cutting extra sets is no big deal.
So, do you have kids of an age that would enjoy a felt board jack-o-lantern set? Would you post pictures here of what they create and share feedback on the set?

First two people to say yes, and privately send me their addresses, will get a set mailed to them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

What is a felt board jack o lantern set?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's a very generous offer! It could be lots of fun, but my kids are too old. 
What they are is a board covered with felt (we had flannel) and cut-outs of the same material that you can "stick" to the board and easily peel off, making scenes, story sets, etc.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like an admin didn't think this was general enough and moved it back to the crafts section, and now i've got two threads here.
Perhaps an admin could move it back, or at least delete the prior thread here?

Hopefully someone will come along and find this thread... I've got two sets all ready to go in the mail.

here's an idea of what it's like








except my current version has about 8 face sets and two pumpkins.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OH that's super cute!! I don't have kids but I think my aunt's grandkids would love it. PM'ing now!


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

I've still got another set waiting for someone to claim it.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh what is awesome! My boys would love it! I think I'm gonna steal this idea for my boys and for a seasonal quiet time activity for the dayhome! Thanks bunches!


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Sets claimed, thanks for playing!

Looking forward to seeing some pics get posted of what the kids come up with.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

mind if I ask what kind of box you havebit in? Or where you got it? I love the hinged look! Gonna get some felt and make a set! Thanks hhh (is your name pronounced triple h like the wrestler?) for your inspiration! Reminds me of my youth! My Nan (grandma) was a school teacher and had a love of felt boards! Not sure why I never thought of making some myself! A


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> mind if I ask what kind of box you havebit in? Or where you got it? I love the hinged look! Gonna get some felt and make a set! Thanks hhh (is your name pronounced triple h like the wrestler?) for your inspiration! Reminds me of my youth! My Nan (grandma) was a school teacher and had a love of felt boards! Not sure why I never thought of making some myself! A


It's an old box that I think was from baby silverware, but I'm currently storing extra felt pieces in a binder with felt pages.

My name isn't pronounced.


----------

